# Alpine INA-W900 Issues



## afguy0127 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there! Just recently found out about this forum, and have been reading as much as I can. I haven't done anything in car audio in at least 10 years, so it's been informative to say the least.

Now, on to my issues. I recently bought an Alpine INA-W900 used from a guy on another forum. I started my install back around Thanksgiving, and have been slowly working on it since. My job schedule kinda sucks and this car is my daily driver, so I have to work when I can. Here is what I have for my setup so far:

INA-W900
KCE-400BT 
PXA-H100
KTP-445 (actually found a couple of direct fit units on Amazon)
SIR-ALP1
PAC-TR7 already wired in
PAC-SWI-ALP already wired in

All of this is going into a 2006 Pontiac GTO.

My issues are as follows:

1.) When I have the Imprint connected, I get no sound from the speakers at all. The switches are set to EQ/DIV, and the AI-net connection goes Imprint to SIR-ALP1 to HU. Currently I'm not using any external amps, just the inline KTP-445. From what the manual showed, I could have the interconnects from the Imprint going directly to the HU, since they also work as inputs when the switches on the HU are set to EQ/DIV. I found one possible solution of having everything connected as I listed, and then pressing the reset button on the front of the HU. I did this, and I still get no sound at all.

2.) The BT module doesn't seem to be there. I can go to the source menu and select BT audio though, so it kind of is. But I can't pair my phone. Through the source setup menu, BT isn't listed as an option. I've got Aux set to on, BT set to adapter (it shows either adapter or off), and Aux+ set to off. What's really strange is if I change aux to off and then back on, the whole BT listing in the system setup menu is gone until I cycle power to the car. My phone can see that the module is there, it tried pairing, but I can't do anything with it through the HU. I do have the full speed cable connected as well.

3.)I have since completely removed the Imprint processor from the car, as I just figured I'll try it again when I do get a couple of external amps. I went ahead and just installed the HU, still have the BT module connected, and took out the Sirius box for now. Now, when I go to the source page, and press the wrench in the upper right of the screen to get to the setup menus, I ONLY have audio as an option. I can't even change the color of the screen, change the BT adapter settings, or anything anymore except change bass and treble settings.

I'm about to the point where I'm just going to take it to a shop, but I wanted to check here first and see if anyone might have any input. Hope someone can help, and thanks in advance!

Apologies for the massive first post!!

*edit* I should note that the entire setup (minus the KCE-400BT and KTP-445) came out of another GTO so the harness was already wired up for my car.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Couple things I would look into first. 

Double check the TR-7 is working. Start with this and the deck. Make sure you have full functions. At this time, only run your speakers off the deck.

Next connect the Sirius. Run through all your connections. Once you make sure that is up and running, you can add in the KTP445

Now the issue with adding the pxa-h100 is, once you hook it up, you need to switch the eq/div once you do this, it turns off the KTP445. The 445 just boosts the output through the harness using the speaker out from the deck.

The other tricky part with some decks and the Sirius units with a processor is the connection order. The book shows the sirius being added in after the processor like you would other add-ons. What I have found with other processors is, you have to add the sirius between the headunit and processor. For some reason, if its added after, you will have control, but no sound. I found this out when trying to hook up a good size system in my truck years ago in the 310.510, and 700 series. I expect the same is happening to you.

The BT and steering controls can be tricky. Both are very application dependent. You may have a incompatibility issue with your phone. The steering controls may need some time to program. My experience in both those are limited.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

Do a google search for the KCA-400BT phone compatability. I have that unit (paired w/ my CDA-9887) and found after installing it that it is not compatable w/ my phone. Could be your issue with that.


----------



## afguy0127 (Dec 24, 2012)

bgalaxy said:


> Couple things I would look into first.
> 
> Double check the TR-7 is working. Start with this and the deck. Make sure you have full functions. At this time, only run your speakers off the deck.
> 
> ...


I kinda wondered about the TR-7, since it was working and then it wasn't. I'll try reprogramming that and see where I get.

I did have the order correct, had the Sirius unit going directly to the HU, with the Imprint going into the Sirius unit. But, I didn't know the Imprint would disable the KTP-445. I'm wondering if that's where my issue is with having no sound then. Well as I stated anyway, I took out the Imprint and will hook that back up when I replace speakers and add true amps and such. Thanks for the help so far! Hopefully I can look at that TR-7 soon, it's been hectic with holidays.



SentraStyleEMW said:


> Do a google search for the KCA-400BT phone compatability. I have that unit (paired w/ my CDA-9887) and found after installing it that it is not compatable w/ my phone. Could be your issue with that.


Thanks, though honestly I'm doubting it. The problem I'm having is that the BT unit doesn't show up on the HU itself. I can't program it or anything. It will show up in the source screen (BT audio, phone), but I can't set anything up in the settings menu (which I did have menus before the aforementioned TR-7 issue, just no BT menu).


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

One other thing you can try (it might not work but worth a shot). After everything is connected, hit the reset button on the head unit. I've had some strange AI-net operations in the past that were solved by a simple reset.


----------



## afguy0127 (Dec 24, 2012)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> One other thing you can try (it might not work but worth a shot). After everything is connected, hit the reset button on the head unit. I've had some strange AI-net operations in the past that were solved by a simple reset.


Thanks. I'll give that another shot once I've got the TR-7 worked out. Hopefully that will do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

